# Time to get clean???



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

I have 103K on the ticker....
*Looking to find out if I should change to high mileage oil or not. If so to what kind. Currently running Castro 5w40 & OEM Filter . As a habit I always get my oil changes every 3-4K
With the number of miles on the engine would it be unceccessary for me to do and internal engine clean? If so what kind and is a DIY avl? 
*What is the difference between seafoam & auto-rx.
*What kind of brake fluid should I use when I do a brake fluid flush? Is a DIY for this??
Thanks Guys/Gals for the help and info!


----------



## goodbowler200 (Jul 4, 2008)

is this on the jetta?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Time to get clean??? (Malicious_Whip)*

Just keep using an oil specified for your engine (which engine?).
For a VW a4 platform car, brake fluid should be DOT 4, which has higher dry and wet boiling points than DOT 3. Some DOT 4 brake fluids may have higher dry and wet boiling points than others; if you want to try to find these, look in the product information data sheets on the web sites. DOT 4 brake fluid can also be used in cars specifying DOT 3 brake fluid, but DOT 5 brake fluid should not be used in cars specifying DOT 4 or DOT 3 brake fluid.


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Time to get clean??? (tjl)*

Sorry 1.8t


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Time to get clean??? (Malicious_Whip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malicious_Whip* »_I have 103K on the ticker....
*Looking to find out if I should change to high mileage oil or not. If so to what kind. Currently running Castro 5w40 & OEM Filter . As a habit I always get my oil changes every 3-4K
With the number of miles on the engine would it be unceccessary for me to do and internal engine clean? If so what kind and is a DIY avl? 
*What is the difference between seafoam & auto-rx.
*What kind of brake fluid should I use when I do a brake fluid flush? Is a DIY for this??
Thanks Guys/Gals for the help and info!

I would not change to high mileage oil. Just use good regular oil. Some high mileage oils can be worse than regular oil due to agents to increasing swelling of seals etc. (some, not all). 
Auto-rx has proven effective on hundreds/thousands? of cars. It's only job is to clean out sludge, carbon etc. It works very well at what it does and is not snake oil.
For brake fluid flush just buy a one-man brake bleeder for like $8 from any auto parts store. Then bleed all four brakes via pumping the brake pedal. Don't let master cylinder run out of fluid and run lots of fluid through until what comes out is perfectly clear.
After cleaning with auto-rx according to the instructions on the website, I would use an oil that is more shear stable that syntec 5W40. I would also look for strong additive pack. German Castrol, Redline, Amsoil, M1 5W40 TDT, Shaeffers, Biosyn, Rotella synthetic would all be good examples.
Great to see you are changing your oil on the early side at 3-4k, rather than going 10k or so which is likely too long.


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

I learned my lesson with a domestic!!
Thanks guys for all the info... Is their a DIY for changing brake fluid?


----------



## goodbowler200 (Jul 4, 2008)

flushing brake fluid is done by two people. One person (with a strong leg) is inside the car pumping the brake pedal (further referred to as guy #1). The other person is outside turning the bleeder valves on and off for each of the wheels (guy #2). Usually guy #1 will pump the brakes 3 to 4 times and then hold the pedal down. Guy #2 then loosens the bleeder valve on one of the tires and the brake fluid shoots out hopefully into a container (We always use a clean oil pan or something to that effect). The Brake pedal should then drop to the floor because guy #1 is still holding the pedal down. Guy #2 then tightens the valve back up and the process is repeated on the same wheel until the brake fluid coming out is nice and clean.
Very Important Reminder: Don"t let the brake fluid reservoir get to empty or you may have to start all over. 
Then you only have 3 more wheels to do. Good luck. If you need some help give me a call.


----------



## Wolfsburg3 (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: (goodbowler200)*

Just an add-on remember to start from the furthest wheel to the closest wheel to the brake booster. 1. Passenger rear 2. driverside rear 3. passenger front 4. driverside front.


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

Good to know. I am wondering why that order? I need more info as to why that order.


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Malicious_Whip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malicious_Whip* »_Good to know. I am wondering why that order? I need more info as to why that order. 

You bleed the longest lines first to reduce the risk of having the new fluid contaminated with the old.


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

Now thats something I can work with!


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (Malicious_Whip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malicious_Whip* »_Good to know. I am wondering why that order? I need more info as to why that order. 

The longest lines have the most air (and dead fluid) in them. It makes the job a lot shorter to get them done first.


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (friedgreencorrado)*

should car be turned on or off while bleeding brakes?


----------



## friedgreencorrado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (glenng78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glenng78* »_should car be turned on or off while bleeding brakes?

Off. Of course, that's on a car without ABS. IIRC, they need to be bled with the car off as well, but since ABS pumps are so intricate (there seems to be a thousand places where air can hide), you need to pressure bleed the thing. And before you start, you have to pump it a lot to get the pressure in the system down enough to keep from flying across the street when you open the nipple..


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

don't push the pedal all the way to the floor, just almost to the floor. the plunger seal can get damaged by gunk build up outside its normal range of motion.


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (goodbowler200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goodbowler200* »_flushing brake fluid is done by two people.


Or one person and four speed bleeders!


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_

Or one person and four speed bleeders!


















Where do you get these? Have you ever used them?


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Mk2MarioErz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2MarioErz* »_

Where do you get these? Have you ever used them?

$$$. I appreciate the satisfaction of hard work for this particular maintenance.


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (PHIXION AZ)*

Thanks man. I want to put about a million on the ticker!


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

ttt...well for no real reason.


----------



## Malicious_Whip (Oct 10, 2007)

yet another random bump


----------

